# Marketing student - Packaging survey (Honours thesis)



## Corné951

Hi everyone, my name is Corné. I am currently doing my Honours thesis in Business Marketing.
My research involves the purchasing behaviour of the consumer for trying new or unknown e-liquids.
The main reason for this survey is to determine whether the customer will be willing to purchase a sample of a flavour that he or she is interested in trying. The testers available at a vendor may contain various flavours profiles thus affecting the e-liquid in question.
This will also provide the online consumers the opportunity to try a new flavour or brand before purchasing larger quantities.

This question comes from personal experience when visiting vendors. When testing new products, local vendors often use the same wick for multiple products thus not providing an accurate flavour profile for the product in question. This has led me to purchase flavours that I enjoyed during testing however not on a fresh wick.

It would be most appreciated if you could complete this survey to help me with my research. This will take less than 5 minutes to complete. Please share this link with friends and family.

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1...JW9bWqkTPeFSqCMMqjNpO2xw/viewform?usp=sf_link

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Spyro

Done

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## PaulaMoz

Done

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Po7713

Done 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RainstormZA

@Hooked

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Steyn777

@Friep @Cor @Room Fogger @RenaldoRheeder

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Roodt

Done and dusted. Will the finding be made puplic?

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Room Fogger

Done

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Friep

Done

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Dietz

Roodt said:


> Will the finding be made puplic?


Ditto, Would be interesting to see the collective results

And also
Done!
@Chukin'Vape @RichJB

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

Done

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Corné951

Roodt said:


> Done and dusted. Will the finding be made puplic?



Once everything is done and put together, I will not mind sharing the info.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Corné951

Dietz said:


> Ditto, Would be interesting to see the collective results
> 
> And also
> Done!
> @Chukin'Vape @RichJB




Thanks, Once everything is done and put together, I will not mind sharing the info.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Humbolt

Done

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Cor

Done

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Done

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Wimmas

Done! I myself did a BCom Hons in Marketing so I am more than happy to participate.

I think there should be more surveys done in the vaping community, and the results shared with us.

Selling a tester is a great idea, at least for the vendors who sell good products. Not so much for those who sell below par products.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Adephi

I have partaken in the survey

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## vicTor

done

@Paul33 @Moerse Rooikat

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DaveH

Done

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## baksteen8168

Done

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KarlDP

Done

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Anvil

And done.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Willyza

Done

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## AniDey

Done.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BATMAN

done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Done

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr

Done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Corné951

Wimmas said:


> Done! I myself did a BCom Hons in Marketing so I am more than happy to participate.
> 
> I think there should be more surveys done in the vaping community, and the results shared with us.
> 
> Selling a tester is a great idea, at least for the vendors who sell good products. Not so much for those who sell below par products.


Thank you everyone!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Corné951

Wimmas said:


> Done! I myself did a BCom Hons in Marketing so I am more than happy to participate.
> 
> I think there should be more surveys done in the vaping community, and the results shared with us.
> 
> Selling a tester is a great idea, at least for the vendors who sell good products. Not so much for those who sell below par products.


Thank you!

I am amped to see the results. I just think it will be cool to know.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Neal

Good luck mate, have completed survey as requested.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JohnG

Done. Looking forward to seeing the results.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RetroBoer

Done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deckie

Done, good luck 

@Clouds4Days @Scouse45 @Caramia @spiv @incredible_hullk @Lee

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Clouds4Days

Done

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CharlieSierra

Done

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Done

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mr. B

Aaaaaand done!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Deadz

Done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance

Done, good luck.

Regards


----------



## Warlock

Done


----------



## BubiSparks

Done... on Tuesday I think.


----------



## Corné951

Thank you, everyone. Please share this with friends.


----------



## ARYANTO

done


----------



## Twisted Tips

Done


----------



## Chris du Toit

Done


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

Done. 

Just a note: the question that asks you to choose whether you purchase online or in-store - perhaps make it a multiple selection question?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Hi @Corné951 . I have looked through the list of participants in your survey and would like to bring something to your attention. I would imagine that your target population would be the "average" SA vaper. The people who have responded may not accurately reflect this. Many of the respondents are "hobby" vapers who have an intense interest in vaping, often bordering on certifiable insanity . (Their combined annual expenditure on vape related products would rival the GNP of a small country). As such there may be an element of both participation and self-selection bias. 

I obviously have no idea what the parameters of your research are, but the respondents are far from representing a random sample of SA vapers.

I hope this is of interest. Good luck with your survey.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SAVaper

Done

Reactions: Like 1


----------

